# Plans for Anthro New England next year!



## MaetheDragon (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi y’all! I’m planning on saving up to attend Anthro New England in 2020. I’ll probably end up begging my sister to come with me to my first furry convention, but is anyone else planning on going next year?

I’d love to make friends before I attend!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 3, 2019)

I went to the last one. Didn't have any friends to go with. It was cool for a while but without people to enjoy it with I quickly grew bored. 
ALWAYS bring friends to/meet friends at those things.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 3, 2019)

Jarren said:


> I went to the last one. Didn't have any friends to go with. It was cool for a while but without people to enjoy it with I quickly grew bored.
> ALWAYS bring friends to/meet friends at those things.



Aw, I’m sorry to hear you spent the con alone, fren! Thank you for the advice, though. I’ll be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Solcte (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi there! My husband and I will be attending ANE 2020. This will be our first furry convention, too.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 3, 2019)

Solcte said:


> Hi there! My husband and I will be attending ANE 2020. This will be our first furry convention, too.



Awesome! I hope I see you there! I’ll likely be wearing a big, dragging tail based on my sona~ If not, I’ll at least be wearing a badge of Mae. What will you and your husband be doing this year?


----------



## Solcte (Nov 4, 2019)

I will be wearing my new otter partial, which you can see here: www.furaffinity.net: Otter Partial (head) by Sethaa

My husband will probably be wearing his maltese tiger tail, possibly with a rainbow skeleton hoodie. 

I think it'd be awesome to see you there!  We're looking forward to exploring the Dealer's Den, then just wandering around after that.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 4, 2019)

Solcte said:


> I will be wearing my new otter partial, which you can see here: www.furaffinity.net: Otter Partial (head) by Sethaa
> 
> My husband will probably be wearing his maltese tiger tail, possibly with a rainbow skeleton hoodie.
> 
> I think it'd be awesome to see you there!  We're looking forward to exploring the Dealer's Den, then just wandering around after that.



Awesome! I plan on spending a good chunk of time in the dealer’s den, too! If I get photos of the tail I’ll be wearing, I’ll send it to you! If I don’t have a tail by then, I’ll simply show you my badge art. In the meantime, here’s Mae’s ref to get an idea of what everything looks like:



Spoiler: Mae










I’ll try my best to see you then, fren!


----------



## Sentinel Ark (Nov 4, 2019)

Solcte said:


> ...My husband will probably be wearing his maltese tiger tail, possibly with a rainbow skeleton hoodie.



More specifically, I have a Maltese Tiger Tail by JustFurKicks and have ordered a Galaxy Guts Hoodie w/ Ears by ApoxonIndustries (ETA 2 months).

We look forward to finding a Mae admidst the crowd!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 4, 2019)

Sentinel Ark said:


> More specifically, I have a Maltese Tiger Tail by JustFurKicks and have ordered a Galaxy Guts Hoodie w/ Ears by ApoxonIndustries (ETA 2 months).
> 
> We look forward to finding a Mae admidst the crowd!



It’s a pleasure to meet you here, Sentinel! I’ll definitely keep an eye out for those things at the con, fren!


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 5, 2019)

I'll be there! It'll be my 3rd ANE. I have a partial - my sona is a red fox named Dapper. Feel free to say hi if you see me! 

Your first con, exciting! ANE 2018 was my first and I've loved the fandom ever since ^_^


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 5, 2019)

Alopecoid said:


> I'll be there! It'll be my 3rd ANE. I have a partial - my sona is a red fox named Dapper. Feel free to say hi if you see me!
> 
> Your first con, exciting! ANE 2018 was my first and I've loved the fandom ever since ^_^



Ah, it’s nice to see another ANE con goer! I’m glad you had good experiences over the years, that’s super promising!

I really do hope to see you there! If I don’t find you, it shouldn’t be hard to find me- I’ll be the only beardie at the con, I bet! Bearded Dragon lizards are a very rare scaly species in the fandom, for some reason. Which is ironic, because they’re one of the most, if not THE most popular pet reptile!

Anyway, I’ll keep an eye out for you at ANE, fren!


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 8, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Ah, it’s nice to see another ANE con goer! I’m glad you had good experiences over the years, that’s super promising!
> 
> I really do hope to see you there! If I don’t find you, it shouldn’t be hard to find me- I’ll be the only beardie at the con, I bet! Bearded Dragon lizards are a very rare scaly species in the fandom, for some reason. Which is ironic, because they’re one of the most, if not THE most popular pet reptile!
> 
> Anyway, I’ll keep an eye out for you at ANE, fren!



Ooo, a beardie, awesome! I'll definitely say hello! ^_^


----------



## Solcte (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh yay, another ANE attendee! I do hope we get a chance to see each other at some point.  So glad to hear that you've had good experiences, Alopecoid!


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 16, 2019)

Solcte said:


> Oh yay, another ANE attendee! I do hope we get a chance to see each other at some point.  So glad to hear that you've had good experiences, Alopecoid!



Yeah, it's been a ton of fun both times I've gone. Hope to see you there in Feb!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Tail











Looks like I’m all ready to go!


----------



## Solcte (Feb 17, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Spoiler: Tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm seeing a broken image link? 

__

I'll definitely be at ANE this weekend! Want to know how to find me? Link to my Twitter "Find me!" post below. (because I can't seem to attach images here..)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228445139691024388


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 17, 2020)

Solcte said:


> Oh, I'm seeing a broken image link?
> 
> __
> 
> ...



Oof, that’s embarrassing... I’ll find a way to fix it. I appreciate the link to your social media, though! I’ll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm going!
If you see anyone walking around with an "Isabelle is mai waifu" T-shirt, that's me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 18, 2020)

I might or might not go. It all depends on if I can make it to TFF or not.


----------

